# KBR  ...  IPO alert ... astrostuff



## yogi-in-oz (18 April 2006)

Warning: ..... astrostuff ahead.

Hi folks,

Firstly, some general thoughts on trading IPOs, but 
please note, this is  NOT ADVICE, simply a discussion ... 

-----

KBR ..... as with many ipo's, there will be many traders
wondering about the prospects of the company, ahead.
There's some advantages to trading new listings, if we
can get our market timing correct.

Some of these advantages, include:
1. Most (not all) ipos will have sufficient cash to fund their
    operations, without rattling the tin for more money.

2. A relatively low number of shares on issue, making 
    the stock more volatile for trading purposes.

3. With better market timing, we have an edge over 
    other traders and "investors", as well as the 
    "blind stags", who are really only HOPING that
     a stock will rally from the outset.

4.  Using time cycle analysis, we can project anticipated
     price swings, far ahead.

5.  Time cycle analysis can result in entering stocks, 
     at prices below the original ipo.

-----

Of course, we must also look at the downside, too:

1. Sometimes, ipos are held so tightly, that liquidity  
    becomes a real issue ..... PSA was an example of this
    and it took about 2 years to gain a larger shareholder
    spread and improved liquidity for traders ..... but
    meanwhile, it was fun to trade the sharp moves.

2. Being only newcomers, ipos can take a while to
    become known to traders and even with good news, 
    it may take a couple of days for some traders  to 
    respond, in some markets.

3. Often fundamentals have not developed enough
    to make a good assessment of the management.

4. Technically, there's probably not enough data for
    most chartists, until the first year has passed .....
    ..... meaning, that they may have lost several
    opportunities to trade the stock, in the initial
    12 months.

-----

Now by using Gann's methodology, we can forecast
many of the anticipated price swings by evaluating
the time axis only, on our charts.

Such methods are helpful, as:

1. Stags can gauge better exit points.

2. Traders can wait for the listing and often enter
    at much lower prices, than the original ipo.

3. Chartists can use the time axis analysis to confirm their own 
    evaluations, using minimal data, like candlestick patterns.

4. Using time cycle analysis for ipos, allows us to
    improve both entries and exits, in our trades.

5. “Investors” can use time cycle analysis, as confirmation of
     their own conclusions, for both entries and exits. 



In summary, IPO's are a classic example of where technical analysis
is all but non-existent, due to lack of data ..... and the fundamentals 
are often exaggerated ..... 

..... step in, time cycle analysis or astroanalysis. 

Call it what you will, these astrotools DO fill the technical void, until 
there's enough data to give us a reasonable chart. Now back to our
new listing, KBR – a spin-off  from Halliburton and some anticipated 
swings in sentiment, until the October/November 2006,  when KBR
is really expected to be in a positive trading mode .....    

April 2006:

     19 April 2006 ..... positive and finance-related ...???

     28 April 2006 ..... minor news 


May 2006:

     10 May 2006 ..... 2 cycles here .... negative spotlight on KBR

      15 May 2006 ..... significant negative news ..... ???

17-18 May 2006 ..... significant and aggressive rally ..... ???

     22 May 2006 ..... minor

     29 May 2006 ..... minor news ... ???


June 2006:

    12 June 2006 ..... board changes ... ???

    15 June 2006 ..... negative financial news ... low ???

    16 June 2006 ..... significant and positive news ...???


July 2006:

   05-06 July 2006 ..... significant and negative news/moves ... ???

        10 July 2006 ..... minor

        12 July 2006 ..... positive spotlight on KBR
August 2006:
        08 August 2006 ..... significant  and positive (finance???) news.

   11-14 August 2006 ..... significant and negative cycle

        22 August 2006 ..... significant and negative news ..... low ???

        23 August 2006 ..... minor and positive cycle

        29 August 2006 ..... significant and negative (finance???) news.


September 2006:
        07 September 2006 ..... minor and positive cycle

        12 September 2006 ..... minor and positive

        22 September 2006 ..... minor and positive (finance???) news

        25 September 2006 ..... minor

October 2006:
        04 October 2006 ..... BIG and positive news here???

        13 October 2006 ..... minor

        16 October 2006 ..... minor

        18 October 2006 ..... significant and positive news???

 November 2006: 
   06-09 November 2006 ..... 2 cycles - significant & positive  news ???

        13 November 2006 ..... positive spotlight on KBR

        21 November 2006 ..... aggressive rally here ... ???


happy trading

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 November 2006)

Hi folks,

KBR ..... finally listed in mid-November and it 
responded strongly, just the cycles indicated, 
as posted above, on 18 April 2006  !~!

..... can't fight the cycles ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 November 2006)

Hi yogi friend ....could you tell me what kbr is code for  please?...thanks if you can.  :dunno:


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 November 2006)

Hi Wysiwyg,

KBR ..... as per post above, on 18042006 ... is  
an engineering arm of Halliburton, an oilfield
services company with many fingers in the 
military pie of Iraq, for example.

KBR = Kellogg, Brown and Root ..... has been around 
the engineering scene  for a long time and was boosted
significantly by acquisitions, such as Stewart & Stevenson,
who made quality oilfield mechanical devices for decades.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2006)

O.k.....a branch off Halliburton....this part of the prospectus is interesting....

 Use of proceeds . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . We estimate that the net proceeds to us from the sale of our common stock in this offering will be approximately $441 million, after deducting underwriter discounts and commissions and our estimated offering expenses. We intend to use the net proceeds from this offering to repay indebtedness we owe to subsidiaries of Halliburton under subordinated intercompany notes. At September 30, 2006, this indebtedness totaled $774 million in aggregate principal amount and we repaid $324 million in aggregate principal amount of this indebtedness in October 2006.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2006)

Fantastic to see their catering business taking off....hmmmmm

KBR PREPARES TO SERVE OVER 140,000 TROOPS THANKSGIVING DINNER IN MIDDLE EAST


HOUSTON, Texas – While Americans prepare to celebrate Thanksgiving Day with family reunions and large amounts of turkey and dressing, KBR (NYSE:KBR) is also planning to serve the troops currently deployed a Thanksgiving feast with all the trimmings.


As part of the Logistics Civil Augmentation Program (LOGCAP) contract, KBR has extensively planned all the festivities down to the pumpkin pie for the troops.

On Thanksgiving Day, KBR plans to serve approximately:

170,000 pounds of turkey 
90,000 pounds of boneless ham 
40,000 pounds of stuffing 
10,000 pounds of mashed potatoes 
90,000 pounds of cranberry sauce 
10,000 gallons of eggnog 
130,000 pies 

I want some eggnog.


----------



## rockingham178 (16 January 2007)

KBR is no longer associated with Halliburton and is in a lot more than just oil and gas. 

Also have the Asia Pacific arm of KBR G&I which is doing just fine it seems. Currently winning major project work around Aus and in particular WA where they have a lot of EPCM work with Rio including Hope Downs and major infrastructure alliance project work with the Water Corp.

good engineers!


----------

